# وهذا قسم أخر يتم إفتتاحه ... نرجو له النجاح والتميز



## مهاجر (12 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

تم وبحمد الله وفضله افتتــــاح قسم التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب .. مبروك وأتمنى التوفيق لجميع المشاركين .... 

نبارك لجميع أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب إفتتاح هذا القسم الجديد وما نطلبه أولاً من الجميع..:81: ... أن نستخدام التعريب الفظي لكلمة CNC ونستبدلها بالأسم التالي:
(هندسة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب)​
بإشراف صاحب التميز في هذا المجال:

المهندس: محمد إسماعيل 

متمنياً للجميع التوفيق والنجاح ....:55:


----------



## المهندس (12 أبريل 2006)

الف الف الف الف مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..

متمنياً للجميع التوفيق ..
و كسب العلم و المعرفة و الفائدة ..

و وفق الله المشرف القدير على تقديم كل مفيد ..

و تحياااااااتي


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 أبريل 2006)

الف الف مبروك للمشرفين والاعضاء على هذا القسم الجديد ..

بارك الله فيكم ، وجزاكم الله كل خير ، على ماتقدمونه من أقسام ومعلومات قيّمة وخبرات واسعة عظيمة ..

ونتمنى للمشرف التوفيق والابداع ..


----------



## motaz_95 (12 أبريل 2006)

1000000000000000 مبروووووووووووووك​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (13 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="1 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الف الف مبروك لنا جميعا على انشاء القسم الجديد وكذلك على انضام اخى الفاضل م/ محمد الى قائمه المشرفين
والى المزيد دائما[/FRAME]​


----------



## ابو حسين (13 أبريل 2006)

motaz_95 قال:


> 1000000000000000 مبروووووووووووووك​


مبروك واتمنى من الجميع ان يستفيدو وعقبال فتح اقسام اخرى اكثر تخصص


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 أبريل 2006)

*ألف مبروك !*





تهنئة بمناسبة إفتتاح قسم التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب :67: , والذي ينضم إلى سباق التنافس بين الأقسام نحو التميز, فبارك الله في هذا القسم وخصوصاً أنه في أيدٍ أمينة مثل أخي المهندس محمد إسماعيل, فطالما تميزت مواضيعة بالمصداقية والتميز والتنظيم, فأعانك الله على تحمل مشقة الإشراف, في خدمة إخوانك :79: :15: :5: 
تحياتي​


----------



## تقوى الله (13 أبريل 2006)

*مبروك القسم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مبروك القسم الجديد علي جميع الاعضاء  ، ومبروك للاخ الكريم محمد اسماعيل علي هذه الثقة الغالية :20: ، اعانك الله تعالي علي تحمل المسئولية :15: والنهوض بالقسم الي اعلي المناصب ان شاء الله ، نحن بانتظار التميز دائما" .

وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## شعاع الشمس (13 أبريل 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووووووك*

[frame="11 70"]ألف ألف ألف مبروك للجميع بهذا القسم المتميز في هذا التخصص الرائع مع هذا المشرف الفريد في عطائه
أتمنى كل التوفيق والاستفادة للجميع
وجزى الله كل خير لكل من ساهم ولو بكلمة طيبة في هذا المنتدى الراقي
أخوكم شعاع الشمس[/frame]


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (13 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
إخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء أحييكم بتحية الإسلام/
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 

مبارك عليكم هذا القسم الرائع من بين باقي الأقسام الرائعه وأوجه التهنئه أيضاً لأخي وصديقي العزيز المهندس محمد بن إسماعيل على توليه الإشراف على هذا القسم الرائع الذي كانت بداية إنطلاقه صحيحه وإعلموا ياإخواني يرحمكم الله أن يدُ الله مع الجماعة...يدُ الله مع الجماعة وفقكم الله أجمعين وبارك لكم في هذا القسم وباقي الأقسام الهندسية وجزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2006)

الف الف مبروك للقسم الجديد ولجميع الأعضاء وملتقى جميع المهندسين العرب..
وخطوه جديده نحو المستقبل ان شاء الله موفقين.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2006)

فرحه كبيره غمرتني والله بهذا المولود الجديد وان شاء الله يكبر ويكبر ونرعاه جميعا بسواعدنا


البغدادي


----------



## Mostafa Alpha (1 مايو 2006)

*الف الف مبروك علينا كلنا*

يارب الموضع يفدنا كلنا يارب


----------



## الحالم (1 مايو 2006)

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## الحالم (1 مايو 2006)

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## عبدالظاهر (3 مايو 2006)

احب اى كتاب على Cnc اى احد منكم عندة يبعتوا على xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبدالظاهر (3 مايو 2006)

الف الف الف الف مب_______________________روك على كل المهندسين


----------



## عبدالظاهر (3 مايو 2006)

نتمنى ان ننجح فى العمل فى هذا القسم ونضع امام اعيننا الله يراقبنا والله الموفق للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## محمود العامرى (19 يونيو 2006)

كثيرا ما كنت ابحث عند منتديات تتحدث عن مجال التحكم الرقمى باستخدام الحاسب 
وكثيرا ما كنت انتظر بدايه دوره التحكم العددى الموجوده على المنتدى 
الى ان تم فتح هذا القسم الجديد فبارك الله فيك وجعلك عونأ للإسلام والمسلمين اجمعين
والف مبروك يا بشمهندس محمد على توليك اشراف القسم


----------

